# Just got to say a big big thank you to all my freinds on the forum it helped a lot



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

words are not enough 
what more can i say to you all ?
thanks a million its one of the touching things that has kept me going over the past week and i am in debt to you all big time.
wonderfull wonderfull people thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
i wish i could say a thank you in person to you all.
it means the world when u have good freinds and support.
you all have made me very very proud to no you all through this forum.
and a big big thank you to my daughter and family as well 
what a brilliant home coming to read all this on here
it makes me feel a million times better and i will always cherish your words.
regards shaun


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> words are not enough
> what more can i say to you all ?
> thanks a million its one of the touching things that has kept me going over the past week and i am in debt to you all big time.
> wonderfull wonderfull people thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
> ...


Stop being so wet yer big jesse

Just you take care of yourself so you can come over & thank everyone in person and who knows, if we meet up, I might even get the drinks in .............er ..........well ...........maybe

Good to see you back marra



Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Glad you're back Shaun!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Tallulah greets Shaun at door with rolling pin in her hand :

"And where the hell have you been? Strolling in at all hours like some Johnny Come Lately. No excuses now - and where's me chips? You bleedin' ate 'em on the way home, didn't cha??"

Seriously - YAY! you're back!!!! And may I just say, you have a massive thread!!! Tee hee!

Love Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Stop being so wet yer big jesse
> 
> Just you take care of yourself so you can come over & thank everyone in person and who knows, if we meet up, I might even get the drinks in .............er ..........well ...........maybe
> 
> ...


I second that!!! Dont you ever scare us like that again!!! 

We missed ya 

Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> words are not enough
> what more can i say to you all ?
> thanks a million its one of the touching things that has kept me going over the past week and i am in debt to you all big time.
> wonderfull wonderfull people thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
> ...


I am glad you'r back. Do I understand you deal in catering vans etc. As I think you live in Nottingham area, you may know some people I know from that area, Dave runs a load of full size catering vans, for some of the bigger shows....... griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I am glad you'r back. Do I understand you deal in catering vans etc. As I think you live in Nottingham area, you may know some people I know from that area, Dave runs a load of full size catering vans, for some of the bigger shows....... griz


yes i no dave lowe very well if thats who you are on about.
great to be back not on top of the world yet and i may have to have an op yet i will no more tomorrow. its took the wind out of my sails a bit but hey soldier on and all that. im being ltd to the time on the pc for now mrs,s orders 
and bed rest and more bed rest etc 
ive lost nearly 2 stone in weight 
but still have the beer belly 
i will be on later tonight catch you all then hopefully
cheers shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Glad you're back Shaun!



thanks bit of scare i can tell you.
i still have 2 black eyes as i fell over on the radiator and cracked my face a good one when it happened. and i feel like ive had a good kicking all over but im getting there slowley. i have beentold a month off off work at least so im getting a bit boared but hey it may be time to go away to spain if the old pocket lets me will have to see
regards shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Tallulah greets Shaun at door with rolling pin in her hand :
> 
> "And where the hell have you been? Strolling in at all hours like some Johnny Come Lately. No excuses now - and where's me chips? You bleedin' ate 'em on the way home, didn't cha??"
> 
> ...


lol your madder than me !
got two lovely shiners from falling on the radiator i no that much.
i will be on later ive been at the hospital for most of the day having more tests 
so im dead tired at the mo. i have been told by the oh when she comes in from work i can go on the pc for an hour 
its like being a kid again 
catch later if your on
shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I second that!!! Dont you ever scare us like that again!!!
> 
> We missed ya
> 
> Jo xxxxxxx


scare u i nearly *&*% myself i had 3 in a few hours of each other 
i had a mild one 20 years ago i thought that was bad until this time 
apparently i flatlined on the 2nd one 
never saw no white light though 
just a gay estate agent pinching male nurses bums 
seriously it has frightened me big time. and i now no i have to slow down myself (apart from everyone telling me so for the last week that is)
thanks for all your support on here you have been a rock all of you.
i will be on tonight after the mrs finish,s work 11.30 ish for an hour catch you all then hopefully shaun 
ps im having to be a bit under the thumb for now


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Stop being so wet yer big jesse
> 
> Just you take care of yourself so you can come over & thank everyone in person and who knows, if we meet up, I might even get the drinks in .............er ..........well ...........maybe
> 
> ...


when i get my drinking head back in gear thats going to cost you 
thanks mate


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> yes i no dave lowe very well if thats who you are on about.
> great to be back not on top of the world yet and i may have to have an op yet i will no more tomorrow. its took the wind out of my sails a bit but hey soldier on and all that. im being ltd to the time on the pc for now mrs,s orders
> and bed rest and more bed rest etc
> ive lost nearly 2 stone in weight
> ...


Don't know daves last name, but the company is D&J Mobile catering ltd, at enderby. If that is the same guy, do you know Richard Whiting?/??, regards griz. P.S. don't over do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Don't know daves last name, but the company is D&J Mobile catering ltd, at enderby. If that is the same guy, do you know Richard Whiting?/??, regards griz. P.S. don't over do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Forgot to mention I have just got home from a 5 hr session in the local, I was trying to drink your share as well, so you didn't have to, see I'm looking after you.
keep fit..................griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Forgot to mention I have just got home from a 5 hr session in the local, I was trying to drink your share as well, so you didn't have to, see I'm looking after you.
> keep fit..................griz



Oh what a little treasure you are griz, all heart, forcing all that nasty drink down for you Shaun LOL



Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> when i get my drinking head back in gear thats going to cost you
> thanks mate


Nae bother marra .............. just make sure I'm sitting down when I get the bill



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh what a little treasure you are griz, all heart, forcing all that nasty drink down for you Shaun LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo, you know how it is, one has to do the best he can. I am now treating him to a home made chicken curry, with a bottle of Riocha wine. the drunker I stand here the longer I get. love to all. hic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hi Jo, you know how it is, one has to do the best he can. I am now treating him to a home made chicken curry, with a bottle of Riocha wine. the drunker I stand here the longer I get. love to all. hic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! griz


Oh dear, I'm In bother, the wife has just had to change my nappy, & says I've got to go to bed. Hell Shaun, I Didn't know you could drink that much. I will have to recruit more people if I have to drink for you, god bless all, see / speak/ contact you all manyana...............................griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> Hi Jo, you know how it is, one has to do the best he can. I am now treating him to a home made chicken curry, with a bottle of Riocha wine. the drunker I stand here the longer I get. love to all. hic!!!!!!!!!!!!!! griz


OMG!! I´m glad you´re not mine lol

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> OMG!! I´m glad you´re not mine lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo.
My wife loves me!!!!!!!!!!!griz:


----------

